
Show HN: Mailer – our in-house tool for sending email from the command line - dirwiz
https://www.dirwiz.com/news/284
======
attractiveape
No provided source code? Is this 1990?

~~~
tahssa
Complaining when getting something for free? Is this 2015?

~~~
cbsmith
Considering what it does, the consequent benefits to it being open source, and
that there are already open source tools to do this out there, it does not
seem like an unfair criticism.

~~~
tahssa
Having it open source is undoubtedly better, however one can simply ask for
the source as often people do. Snark just leads to people not bothering at
all.

~~~
cbsmith
As the old expression goes, "open source is more than just source code".

Honestly --and I'm not trying to be snarky here-- in this case, I'm not sure I
understand how "not bothering at all" would actually be worse. Maybe I don't
understand something about the value.

~~~
tahssa
There are people making comments asking for help on OSX so they might have a
different opinion than you, but beyond that we also have to consider other
members seeing these kinds of comments may decide not to bother. So yes, you
don't care about this project, but you might care about other projects that
may never see the light of day as a consequence.

~~~
cbsmith
Those people should:

    
    
        brew install sendemail
     

or

    
    
        brew install swacks
    

or just send up their local SMTP daemon as a delivery only daemon and then use
simple mail or mailx to send messages.

------
brudgers
Direct link to tool:
[https://www.dirwiz.com/mailer/](https://www.dirwiz.com/mailer/)

~~~
dirwiz
Author here.. Thanks. After re-reading the post the link was buried in the
article and not that obvious..

~~~
jastr
Have you considered Open Sourcing this? I'd like to use it and I like the
syntax. But I'd feel more comfortable if I could check out the source.

~~~
godzillabrennus
Seems crazy that it's not being open sourced even though they make sure to
state they use open source tools on their site.

------
sarreph
>> It runs on every platform we can think of (Windows 64bit, Linux 32 & 64
Bit, Raspberry Pi!)

How would I go about running the binary on OS X? I assume it's possible?
Thanks...

~~~
dirwiz
Good question. If we can figure out OS X in VirtualBox we should have a good
shot at getting a build for Mac working.. Stay tuned...

~~~
tracker1
Just curious what it's written in?

~~~
dirwiz
Plain 'ol C using gcc to compile and UPX to shrink the size.

------
GauntletWizard
In a similar vein but open source is ssmtp. It's a simple MTA that hands off
the dirty work of sending e-mail to a real mailserver, and can be configured
to use your existing SMTP server as a bounce point, or if you're running a
personal server, your gmail account.

~~~
nikolay
I personally use msmtp [0].

[0]: [http://msmtp.sourceforge.net/](http://msmtp.sourceforge.net/)

------
cbsmith
I'm not clear as to why anyone thought this tool was needed or was any more
complex than a simple script. This functionality is built in to most
platforms.

------
dz0ny
I prefer swaks

~~~
nikolay
Thanks for posting! It looks nice!

